# P0011 what else is there to do?



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

My one and only DTC right now is a P0011. Cam position over advanced. Its on an 07 gti 60,000 miles with revo stage 2 software, euro jet CAI and 3" turbo back exhaust. 

So far I have replaced the cam position sensor, two N205 valves and verified timing is perfect.

When I tried to run the N205 valve diagnostic with vag com under block 94 it fails everytime. I am getting proper voltage at the plug for the N205 valve and have even swapped this valve from a perfectly good running 2.0T into my car and got the cel instantly. 


I have no other DTC's and my idle is perfect. The cam follower has been replaced, I also pulled it back out to re inspect it and the cam lobe and follower look brand new. I pulled the cam position sensor again to read resistance and it was on point as well. I do not have a cam/crank correlation fault so I dont think my timing is off at all, and again I checked and rechecked the timing.

I also took the car back to the tuner and we dropped the timing to 0 for the tune. Again the CEL came on so we put the timing back to where it was before I believe it was a 5 setting. 

I have found little to no info on this but it definitely affects the cars power output when its lit. I can clear it and drive for hours and no CEL will come on but on the second start of the car after clearing it it will return.

Any help or other things to check would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16395/P0011/000017
*16395/P0011/000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)*

*Possible Symptoms*
Power Loss
*Possible Causes*
Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205) faulty
Fuel Pump Relay (J17) faulty
Mechanical Timing not correct, including Chain and/or Belt timing.
*Possible Solutions*
Check Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205)
Check Fuel Pump Relay (J17)
Check Mechanical Timing
*Special Notes
*When found in Engine: 4.0l W8
Check TPL 2010059(RoW)
Check/Replace Oil Sieve in Timing Case (Camshaft Adjuster)


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah I've read that.

I have checked mechanical timing and the n205 valve. I don't think the fuel pump relay is bad or the car wouldn't start. 


That's why I'm wondering if its the revo tune and if anyone else has had a problem with a revo tune similar to this. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I am bumping this thread as I still have this issue. I have been told that I need to check and possibly reset the clutch on the exhaust cam. Anyone have any insight as to how to go about doing that? I have found a few threads on the cam VVT adjusters but nothing on anykind of clutch mechanism. 

Thanks


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

What did you do to verify timing? Just looking at the marks on the timing belt might not be enough. I believe you have to alight the marks on the belt AND put the cam locking tool on the cams to verify timing. If the cam chain jumped a tooth, you won't be able to tell on the belt side of the head.


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I did check the belt only. The car idles perfect and pulls fine through the rpm range so I assumed that a jumped tooth wasn't an issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I guess it would run like a bag if it was off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

engineman98 said:


> I did check the belt only. The car idles perfect and pulls fine through the rpm range so I assumed that a jumped tooth wasn't an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Its not likely to have jumped at that mileage (it is possible though)

Most likely you are looking at an issue with your adjuster unit on the cam http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/06F-109-088-J/06F-109-088-G/0/139881

Or possibly with the chain tensionser that sits in between the cams. With def require further diagnosis
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/06F-109-217-A/0/139889


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

OK thanks, I will have to inspect all of that. Will I need to pull the hpfp and the tensioner assembly off the head to inspect those or can I get into it by removing just the valve cover? I need a bentley for this damn car too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

engineman98 said:


> OK thanks, I will have to inspect all of that. Will I need to pull the hpfp and the tensioner assembly off the head to inspect those or can I get into it by removing just the valve cover? I need a bentley for this damn car too.


I'm pretty sure the valve cover would need to come off. I would recommend getting a bentley before doing so


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cover, hpfp, and tensioner cover need to come off. There are a couple recent threads on how to do it. 

I recently did mine and it wasn't difficult. Requires a couple of special tools to replace the chain or tensioner though.


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I have read a few threads on it. one thing I'm worried about pulling off is the tensioner cover I read a thread where the plastic retaining rings broke when the guy tried to reinstall the cover.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be careful an you'll be fine. Not sure what clips broke on him.


----------



## raswails (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what was causing the P0011 fault?


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

The tune was improperly set. One of the values was too high. I had another shop adjust the settings for me and have had no issues since.


----------



## thibramar (Oct 23, 2016)

engineman98 said:


> The tune was improperly set. One of the values was too high. I had another shop adjust the settings for me and have had no issues since.


Hi there... I have the same problem! Can you explain how you do??? 

Thanks!


----------



## sid07 (Feb 3, 2017)

*P0011 error code*

Hi can you please explain The tune was improperly set. One of the values was too high. I had another shop adjust the settings for me and have had no issues since.
was the timing belt out of place ?


----------



## sid07 (Feb 3, 2017)

*P0011 error code*



thibramar said:


> Hi there... I have the same problem! Can you explain how you do???
> 
> Thanks!




Did you get your car sorted


----------



## SZG (Apr 27, 2019)

*Re 00017 code*

Hello everyone,i have a 2008 VW Rabit 2.5L and i got the 00017 code.i check with my scanner and this code related with the cam sensor but it is not the cam sensor or timing problem,it's cam solonoid issue.i did changed my oil with 5W40 full syn oil and replce the solonoid not the cam sensor and turn off the check engine light,drove the car and no check engine light also my car start and runs better than before.cost me $55 for the solonoid from world pac and 2 min for installation.
now i drove over 200 miles and no check engine.maybe you have the same like mine but mine is fix.:thumbup:


----------



## kamelkamel (Jun 9, 2019)

engineman98 said:


> The tune improperly set. One of the values was too high. I had another shop adjust the settings for me and have had no issues since.


Yeah I've read that.

I have checked mechanical timing and the n205 valve. I don't think the fuel pump relay is bad or the car wouldn't start.


That's why I'm wondering if its the revo tune and if anyone else has had a problem with a revo tune similar to this.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bobi M (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello guys ! Evrika! I Solved ! Check the 3 orings on the variable distribution cap. there is the problem! if one of the orings is broken or no longer seals, then this P0011 code appears . Do not buy new parts until you check the orings, timming valve oring and the 3 orings on the variable distribution lid !


----------

